# Please welcome our new addition that hatched today!!



## princessdreamsxxx (Dec 15, 2012)

Our first baby Leo


----------



## bigred (Dec 15, 2012)

princessdreamsxxx said:


> Our first baby Leo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33867



very nice, more to come Im sure


----------



## bellyboo (Dec 15, 2012)

So cute!  I think seeing the babies is my favorite part of the forum. lol!


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 15, 2012)

hi, how cute. you must be so happy. yeah!


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes very happy we have 9 more still incubating so hopefully some brothers and sisters!


----------



## mainey34 (Dec 15, 2012)

How adorable....


----------



## jtrux (Dec 15, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## sibi (Dec 15, 2012)

Beautiful baby! I know you'll raise him right.


----------



## wellington (Dec 15, 2012)

Congrats. So little and of course cute


----------



## tortadise (Dec 15, 2012)

Such a wonderful site. So glad everything worked well. I remember your worry months ago. Congratulations.


----------



## laney (Dec 16, 2012)

Aww soo beautiful <3


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 16, 2012)

So awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## Kate (Dec 17, 2012)

So tiny XD I love the cute leopards!


----------

